# Tamiya trucks



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I read a lot of the threads on here since I joined up. I know the trucks I'm interested in will probably not interest many of you but I really enjoy Tamiya's Midnight Pumpkin and the Blackfoot. I was wondering if any of you knew what kind of hop ups are available for these trucks if any ?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

None ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I am familiar with the old versions of the Tamiya trucks and used to sell them 20 years ago. The thing with Tamiya from what I can see is that while they are fun play around trucks, no one races them and there are not many serious hop ups for them, Just getting Tamiya parts in local shops is hard. In my area (Tampa Bay area Florida) they are mostly mail order trucks. At least in the past Tamiya took their own size tires too so you cant just get some standard 2.2 truck tires and fit them on the standard rims. I owned a shop and sold RC up until a couple of years ago, and no one seriously in my area ran Tamiya. Traxxas, Associated, etc. have TONS of aftermarket parts available. 

I do like Tamiya RC stuff but would not buy much of it myself. Its just (in my area at least) not well supported and no one runs it or seems to make much aftermarket for it. Seemingly in Japan the way they run races is different and they race trucks box stock or with Tamiya's own parts. About the last Tamiya off road vehicle I remember being half way competitive was the Supershot.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

did they ever have a 2wd truck or buggy that could match a AE buggy or truck or a losi buggy or truck?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

edward 2 said:


> did they ever have a 2wd truck or buggy that could match a AE buggy or truck or a losi buggy or truck?


Well to be fair to Tamiya they pre-date Associated (and the copy-cat Losi stuff). But even back "in the day" more people ran Kyosho stuff in competitions. Comparing Tamiya to Associated isnt really fair as they make products aimed at different audiences. But people were running Blackfoot and Statium Blitzers before the RC10T came out. In the 1980s Tamiya (and Kyosho) stuff was about as good as it got. You had companies like Hot Trick making hop ups for them. Yeah people would trick out a Frog, Supershot, Hot Shot, etc. because that is what people ran. When the Clod Buster came out that was the cats meow. Other super monster trucks before that or at that time were junk. I remember the crappy Hi Roller and some Kyosho stuff. For quite a while the Clod Buster was about it for big electric pulling trucks.


Nowdays I would get a Traxxas Rustler or RC10 or still a T Maxx for a big truck.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I understand what you both are saying. The reason I asked about the Tamiya stuff is due to the "scale appearance" which I like. They just seem like they would be fun running around the yard and look like a real truck at the same time. If there is something out there that looks like the real thing, could you point me in that direction? I'd like to look at them,compare or buy or ....... all of the above , LOL


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well for what you say there, go for one. They do look good. I still have a couple of their big old Toyota Mountaineers. Those were awesome wayyyyyyyyyyy back. I detailed them up like regular model kits. If you like the Tamiya hard bodies you can probably fit one on something like a Rustler chassis. Tamiya's old school RC stuff is really in a category by itself. If you want to get one of their trucks, consider buying some commonly broken parts just to have them, as in most cases you cant run down to Hobbytown and buy them. I know with the old designs the rear dog bone arms and sockets always went bad. Get some more wheels, tires, spare body.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I've been thinking along your lines about the parts , tires and stuff. Wowo, a Mountaineer huh ? I've read up on them, those are pretty cool. Do you have any pics or are you able to post some ?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

JG was a big one for the blackfoots with the shock towers and some chassis stuff as for the clod buster sassy chassis is where its at.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

JG ? Sassy Chassis ? English man ! LOL 
Seriously though is that a website,or a hobby shop that I can try ?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

JG was an old company that made hop ups for blackfoots and also thorp they are long gone now but they are all over ebay.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, got ya TK. I'll try searching them out then. I came up with a set of See's aluminum wheels for the pumpkin but well over a $100.00 ! Yikes


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

My friend has an 18th scale vintage monster truck for sale if your interested. Its ready to run. Not sure what hes looking to get out of it but I can ask.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

YES ! Please ask him ! Thank you ! :thumbsup:


----------



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

I figured you guys would know all about the moth....has anyone done anything special to get more flying time out of it? Are there any better motors available? Will those heat sinks for the Pico Stick work on the moth? What kinds/size battery do you recommend?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

When you say a moth and mention "flying time " are you speaking about an R/C Plane perhaps ?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok 1st do you know that Tamiya is re-releasing the brusier next month ? Supposed to be in the states first week of April. As far as scale appearance it doesn't get any better that the brusier. Check out www.tamiyablog.com for details . Also if your into scale appearing trucks Google search trail finder 2 I think you will like what you find


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Love the bruiser great truck but its only gonna be a show piece for my vast collection:thumbsup:


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

Typical Tamiya. Excellent quality components. Surpassed all expectations.As my first Rc Track this has been a joy. Excellent service very fast on delivery and very helpful. It also looks very impressive and is seen at shows across the country.

Regards,
Berry Martin


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm a big Tamiya fan.. the detail is hard to beat-

There are tons of upgrades to make these trucks better-

I have a Lunchbox- the most note-able upgrade is the CRP front suspension kit 

you can make a front shock tower brace, oil shocks are worth it, Traxxas HD servo saver, and center the steering servo BUT I cured that issue with solid steering links from RC4WD IF you plan on up'ing the HP buy Traxxas 5x8mmx .010" shims to shim the gear box- it will save the differential from esploding (spelled wrong on purpose haha)

You can only fit a 7.2v battery in the kit holder... you can fit a larger batt up in the chassis though

you need the hardware kit as well as these- otherwise it's pretty straight forward- most guys don't use the kit upper arms (I used Traxxas 50mm turnbuckles) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-NYLON-...adio_Control_Control_Line&hash=item35c34c714e

pics-


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks sweet !


----------



## kvpgh (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## northerngames (Dec 9, 2013)

noting wrong with classic's!!


----------



## Andres Wright (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow !!! Looks Awesome !


----------

